# Viking Ascot Tandem- anyone got one?



## Archie_tect (31 May 2014)

Thinking about a second hand one, possibly even a new one at £520... can't find any independent reviews or reference to the chainring or cassette gearing, even on the Viking website, which is surprising, other than they are triples with a 7 sprocket Acera on the back. Anyone got one or used one- any good/bad experiences.
Would love to be able to buy marcusjb's Landescape tandem in CC For Sale, but can't afford what he needs to get for it more's the pity!
Thanks in advance for any feedbacl,
A_T

{Edit: as a first tandem it seems a basic but reliable bike. I know it isn't the highest spec but short of buying a second hand Dawes Galaxy with bar end shifters or down-tube shifters it will do until we can progress to afford a better spec one... others [like marcus's Landescape] are all a fair bit more unless we win on an ebay lottery!]


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Jun 2014)

@Shaun @Moderators, is this the best place to put this to get advice about tandems?
Thanks,
A_T


----------



## Shaun (1 Jun 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> @Shaun @Moderators, is this the best place to put this to get advice about tandems?
> Thanks,
> A_T



There's a special interest forum if you'd prefer to move it there, but I'd leave it here for a little while to give people a chance to see it and respond; if you don't get any feedback, give me a shout and I'll move it for you. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Jun 2014)

@Shaun yes, please move it to the special interest forum.


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Jun 2014)

Bought one for £369 + Roma roof rack on ebay... already plans for a ride up to the cafe at the end of Waskerley Way and off to the coast for a picnic on Sunday mornings and the C2C next year. Can't do the Cyclone this year but up for the 63 in 2015!

Mrs A_T and I hired a Dawes MTB tandem from Bicycle Repairman in Prudhoe last year and she took to it really quickly, we did 32 miles on her first tandem ride along the Tyne through Wylam, Newburn and the Quayside to The Hub at Ouseburn and back, so this one should be even slicker on 700c 28 road tyres!


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Jun 2014)

Thanks Shaun... looking forward to the summer with Mrs A_T!


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Jun 2014)

Starting to wonder if the lack of the usual enthusiastic responses is because I'm soon to discover that I've bought a TSO [a tandem-shaped object? ]


----------



## srw (4 Jun 2014)

My advice would always be to buy specialist if you can afford it - but if not, enjoy what you've got. IIRC there was a Viking tandem on a FNRttC sometime last summer, which made it to the end perfectly happily.

http://www.viking-bikes.com/products/Tandem/5045-Ascot.html
The spec looks as if it hasn't fallen into any of the obvious pitfalls - eccentric BB means chain tension can be adjusted, adjustable stoker stem means the ride position can be altered, 48 spoke wheels should be reasonably robust. The stock tyres seem to be 700c x 38, which is probably sensible for a cushioned ride over something narrower.

All the components are reasonably conventional, so can be swapped out or upgraded as required.


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Jun 2014)

That's my impression too srw, it's a bit heavy [!!] but had someone bought one and then launched into them, I'd've been a bit sick!


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Jun 2014)

Picked it up on Saturday, tandem rack worked well on homeward trip so bodes well for holidays.... 

First ride yesterday, 25 miles round trip... bottom chainring is 28/28 so bought SRAM 12-32 to replace the 13-28... needs bar ends and better grips for change of position. Will swap saddles and seat posts then it should be fine [for a while!]. Gears are smooth and well indexed and brakes are better than I imagined.... pad upgrade when they get low and that'll do! All in all very pleased, neither of us had any aches, knees not giving any hassle at all and it does make us smile... a lot!


----------



## Archie_tect (15 Jun 2014)

Seems this is my own little blog page! 
30 miles today, along NCR10 and then to Whitley Bay, to the Italian Cafe on the Prom for a sandwich, coffee and cake [often seen on 'Vera'] and then home. MrsA_T doing really well.
Putting my old Giant hybrid's 120mm stem on the front to have a bit more reach.


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Jun 2014)

Took off rear wheel to see it's not a cassette but a freewheel... cue, Sunrace 13-34.... and it fits [though a few more chainlinks links might help!].


----------



## HLaB (19 Jun 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> {Edit: as a first tandem it seems a basic but reliable bike. I know it isn't the highest spec but short of buying a second hand Dawes Galaxy with bar end shifters or down-tube shifters it will do until we can progress to afford a better spec one... others [like marcus's Landescape] are all a fair bit more unless we win on an ebay lottery!]


 
That what I was going to say of the brand, no experience of the specific model but afte much abuse my Viking Fixie is still going 8,000 miles later, no idea if it'll see 10,000 but if it doesn't that'll be down to the owners maintenance regime


----------



## Stephen Piper (30 Jun 2014)

Another newbie tandem owner here. I have been looking at the Viking Monarch on ebay for a while but have recently taken delivery of an Indigo tandem as an anniversary present, which at £410 inc delivery seemed like a good buy, the company also had good reviews. Was not expecting a highest quality machine at this price, the intention being to give it a try and if we do not take to it there will be no great losses involved. I had never ridden a tandem before four days ago but have now tried the pilot and stoker seat, as has my wife. Early days but no complaints yet, all good fun if a little slower than what I've become used to.


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Jun 2014)

I bought a second (third, fourth, fifth...) hand Pashley D-type last year. Mrs Cisamcgu and I have had some fun on it, once I managed to tension the rear wheel, but we spend a lot more time on our normal bikes. I think it might have been a better idea to spend more and get a better one, one with index gears for instance (bloomin' hard to glance at the sprockets on a tandem, so it would be nice if the gear changes when positive rather than vague and occasionally grinding), but we didn't know if we were going to like it, so £135 seemed a better spend than £300+.. in hindsight, now we know we like it, it probably wasn't the best plan .. 

I would love to get a good one, since the Pashley worries me really, I have horrible thoughts of it "falling to bits" when we are 20 miles away from home ..  But, it is hard to justify the expense ...

oh well...

Anyway, A_T, sorry to kidnap your thread for a few minutes .. I'm glad you are having fun - it is good isn't it


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Jul 2014)

27 miles, to the Capheaton Cafe and back. Return leg 55 minutes at 14.7mph... after bacon sandwich, tea and cake.


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Jul 2014)

For comparison I did the same route last night on my road bike, 27 miles in 1 hour 42 [return leg 47 minutes at 17.2mph but no tea and cakee] compared to 2 hours 10 minutes round trip on the tandem [with rest stops].


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Jul 2014)

cisamcgu said:


> I bought a second (third, fourth, fifth...) hand Pashley D-type last year. Mrs Cisamcgu and I have had some fun on it, once I managed to tension the rear wheel, but we spend a lot more time on our normal bikes. I think it might have been a better idea to spend more and get a better one, one with index gears for instance (bloomin' hard to glance at the sprockets on a tandem, so it would be nice if the gear changes when positive rather than vague and occasionally grinding), but we didn't know if we were going to like it, so £135 seemed a better spend than £300+.. in hindsight, now we know we like it, it probably wasn't the best plan ..
> 
> I would love to get a good one, since the Pashley worries me really, I have horrible thoughts of it "falling to bits" when we are 20 miles away from home ..  But, it is hard to justify the expense ...
> 
> ...


It's brilliant. We'll get an upgrade one day but for now it's great. Gives me a good work-out and MrsA_T and I get to go places that she wouldn't enjoy doing on her own as much. Best of both worlds!


----------



## Stephen Piper (13 Jul 2014)

My better half (captain) and friend (stoker) at start of Channel 50 Cycle Challenge to raise money for Pilgrims Hospices & Help for Heroes


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Aug 2014)

Just back from a week in the Cotswolds... Hired a Dawes tandem with mrsA_T, from a lbs in bourton on the water for an afternoon with missA_T on a hybrid ...lovely day and a cream tea In lower slaughter.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Sep 2014)

Tandemed with MrsA_T to Wallington via Belsay and Bolam for picnic and home via Hartburn and Whalton. 33.6 miles- furthest yet. 36.7mph on longest =ownhill!


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Sep 2014)

Furthest so far 34 miles up to Wallington via Cambo... took a long detour on the way back avoiding a very steep bit!

Free teas in the National Trust cafe for arriving on a bike which was a nice touch!

Got lots of attention from children [and dads] asking about the tandem- it does bring out people's curiosity... and lots of smiles!


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Sep 2014)

22 miles today up to Bolam for a sandwich and back. Tail wind home so over 15mph average home and 13.5 for the ride! + sun broke out on way home.


----------



## markharry66 (26 Sep 2014)

Nice mate, looks nice bike viking bikes are nice. If not a bit heavy if you can live with that they ride well and last.


----------



## Stephen Piper (26 Sep 2014)

I'll second that. I bought a cheap Viking Citifix as an introduction to fixed wheel riding, a nice bike for £165 delivered.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Sep 2014)

@Archie_tect 

If you fancy hiring a tandem a bit closer to home the small bike shop in Nenthead, near Alston, has one, or at least did when I was in a year ago.

http://www.northpenninecycles.co.uk/home-bicycle-shop


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Oct 2014)

Thanks PR, nearest LBS to us is The Bicycle Repairman in Prudhoe- good to know Nenthead has one, but the ride up out of Nenthead would be a killer start!


----------



## stoatsngroats (12 May 2015)

Ah, I've missed this thread! 
We have a Viking Tarantino, which is a great starting tandem and has done us really well for nearly 4 years! Things changed have been a front wheel, timing chain, and tyres/tubes. We have to leave it outside, covered, and we had very minimal rides in 2014, but we're back on this year, only 6 rides so far, longest of 20 miles. Weekday 'after-work' rides this week have been only 6 miles each, but we're getting 'bike-fit' now, and looking for some longer localish rides very soon!


----------



## n.mca (23 Mar 2016)

Hey, thought I would wade in -> Bought a Viking Ascot a year or so ago and took it for several rides round the surrey hills (~500 miles) then cycled to Santander from Guildford (~1200 miles) with camping gear and two blokes on it. Held up ok to some pretty serious abuse (outside for a month) but we did break the back wheel. Overall, pretty bloody happy because we paid around 450 GBP for it.


----------



## BambiLegs (4 Apr 2016)

Newbie on here and just found this thread. Bought a new Viking Ascot at a very very reasonable price at the end of last year so that myself and Mrs BambiLegs could get out together. Unfortunately she is currently recovering from a hand op so we haven't put many miles on it. Seems an ok bike for the price once I'd put some time into getting it assembled correctly, needs some upgrades but they'll come as we get the set up right for her and put some miles on. Keep up the posts Mr A_T, you are in my neck of the woods so good to see some potential routes and commentary.


----------

